# They're here now



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

It's day 20 and 9 have already hatched and the 10th one got stuck in the shell and didn't make it. 
14 more eggs to go


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations, now the fun level really kicks up.

If truly stuck you can help them. I can't tell you how many I helped over the years.


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

I did help one out but I found the other one too late


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

On that one, it might have had other issues that you couldn't have helped with since this appears to be right at the hatch date.

Any more hatch since this AM?


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

There wasn't before I went to work this morning but I hope to find a few more when I get home


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We need a fingers crossed emote.


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

Haha yes we do. 
Still no more have hatched but the ones that are one day old now are very fluffy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you candle at all? If those other eggs went in at the same time they probably are not going to hatch. Give it another two days and then call it.

So far you've got nine peeps to keep you busy and fascinated with how much they change so quickly.


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

Sorry I've been really busy. 
Yes your right they do grow really fast. I throw another dozen eggs in the incubator 3 weeks ago and 5 have hatched. They were the only fertile ones.


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

Robin how old would the new chicks that finished hatching this morning need to be before I put them with the chicks that are 4 weeks old


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

Sorry 5 weeks old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At this point the older ones have formed a hierarchy. All you can do is put them together to see what happens. If bullying happens then you'll have to pull the younger ones out until they get bigger but keep them where the older peeps can see them.


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

I gave it a go and the bigger ones were scared of the day old. But one of them thought it would be a good ideas to start throwing the days olds around.


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

And one of the chicks has a slipped tendon. As far as I can tell I am best to keep stretching its leg out


----------

